# Wii #1546 - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Smash-Up (USA)



## Chanser (Sep 18, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2952^^


----------



## ctkxtreme (Sep 18, 2009)

What a way to start my day.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 18, 2009)

This is worth a download.


----------



## CasperH (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome although I will wait for the PAL version


----------



## xshinox (Sep 18, 2009)

who wants to smash it up with the rabbid thing?


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 18, 2009)

Wifi logo! Where is it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2009)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Wifi logo! Where is it?



You really think this would have Wi-Fi? TMNT games are definately designed for co-op, local multiplayer.

Probably not worth a DVD for me. Practically all TMNT games after the GBA one sucked balls and this looks the same. And it's got a Ubisoft logo on it. I'll save my DVDs for Spyborgs.


----------



## CasperH (Sep 18, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realise that this one is made by the people behind Super Smash Bros Brawl?


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 18, 2009)

@ Guild McCommunist.

Dude this is the next brawl game. Maybe even better "without Meta Knight".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not. Damn you.

Still gonna wait for some reviews or whatever. Just because the people behind it made Brawl doesn't mean it's good. And I doubt HAL Labs would make a Brawl clone with Turtles characters. There's a difference between having a vast library of hundreds of Nintendo characters and the few ones that are TMNT. I still think Spyborgs will be better, personally.


----------



## X D D X (Sep 18, 2009)

Apparently this isn't a Brawl clone. Most previews say it's different and plays slower.

Isn't this like 3 days early too?


----------



## CasperH (Sep 18, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is a fighter, then it does


----------



## hergipotter (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice.

Is it worth waiting for PAL? When will it be out in stores in EU?


----------



## anaxs (Sep 18, 2009)

awesome dude, im getting this right now


----------



## CasperH (Sep 18, 2009)

hergipotter said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> 
> Is it worth waiting for PAL? When will it be out in stores in EU?


According to Wikipedia it will be released at 25 september.
As for reviews, on IGN there is a hands on but that's everything I could find.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 18, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUt it is a brawl clone with turtle characters. Yeah theres some changes to prevent it from being completely the same but at the end of the day it feels alot like a smash game except without all the ninty. Which is a good thing. And I'm pretty sure theres online for this game. They had been claiming the online was gonna be better then brawl since it was announced.


----------



## CasperH (Sep 18, 2009)

And it has 60 fps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brawl probably had 30


----------



## TyRaNtM (Sep 18, 2009)

CasperH said:
			
		

> And it has 60 fps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the %&$%&$% are you talking about? *Brawl HAS 60 fps*.


----------



## ctkxtreme (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, I tried it out. So far, it feels like a faster paced version of Brawl, and also a little more simplistic. You have a regular attack button, strong attack button, jump button, grab, and guard like Brawl. There's a ninja power button for when you pick up an item to activate. There's also a point button, which gives you a little target and you shoot at the machines in the background to change the pace of the stage. Everyone gets three lives (probably more, gotta look into it) with a health bar under them. 

The game does support all the controls (Wii remote on the side, Nunchuk, Classic, Gamecube which I used for this).

There is online play and it just consists of friends and matchmaking.

There's 6 bonus games you can play to obtain coins to use to purchase extra content, and you get the locked characters through Arcade Mode. Mission Mode feels the same as Brawl, do a certain objective with anyone or a specific character. There's also a standard survival mode and tournament mode. Regular 4 player battles are played in Battle Royal.

If you need to know anything else, I'll answer as I play more.


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi ctkxtreme, 

Is there a 2 vs 2 online option with 2 users using the same console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2009)

Watched a gameplay video and it's a spitting image of Brawl. While that may be a good thing for some, I don't think I'll need another version of Brawl except with turtles.


----------



## kosheh (Sep 19, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Watched a gameplay video and it's a spitting image of Brawl. While that may be a good thing for some, I don't think I'll need another version of Brawl except with turtles.


Watched a few vids - I've gotta disagree. This looks more close-quarters combat and a heavier reliance on combos. Kinda like a weird DoA version of Brawl




which actually makes this game look much more interesting to play



Spoiler



the unlockable characters are going to make everyone rage SO HARD

hint: ubisoft has a tendency to shit on anything for the wii




yeah this game isn't exempt from that
oh well they'll probably release a japanese version of this which will be somehow much more superior


----------



## quepaso (Sep 19, 2009)

Im happy to report the online play isnt disastrous as 99% of wii games online.  Played a few matches and it was really playable.  Either they're hiding the bad internet really well, or ubisoft has some playable netcode.  Game isnt too shabby either, i hate brawl since its so boring, but this isnt bad, and i really like that you can use the wiimote by itself and play, huge plus for that.


----------



## CharAznable (Sep 19, 2009)

Not working here. 4.1, CIOS Rev 14, Preloader, cIOSCORP, tried through Disc Channel, NeoGamma 8, and SoftChip r99. Black screen every time. Even tried a second burn. Nothing.


----------



## florian (Sep 19, 2009)

not work on pal wii ?


----------



## TheNeck (Sep 19, 2009)

Not working for me either, 3.3, usb loader gx


----------



## florian (Sep 19, 2009)

TheNeck said:
			
		

> Not working for me either, 3.3, usb loader gx




you have a wii pal ?


----------



## CasperH (Sep 19, 2009)

Wait 2 days and the PAL version should be released lol


----------



## cloudspear (Sep 19, 2009)

Not working on a USA Wii with usb loader gx, CIOS rev 13 but it does work with the disc channel because I have a d2pro modchip.


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Sep 19, 2009)

does anyone no how to get this to work on a us wii


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm ya this doesn't work on my US Wii either. Somebody help us!


----------



## ConJ (Sep 19, 2009)

How are you guys trying to run this game? Whats your setup?

I have a 4.1E (PAL) console with cIOS rev14, and the latest build of USBLoader GX. It works perfectly. 

If it works on my PAL console, surely it should work on a NTSC console?


----------



## berlinka (Sep 19, 2009)

I played this yesterday and I've wiped it right off my hd again. I think it's no fun at all. I'm not skilled at all but I managed to beat the arcade mode on 'normal' mode within 10 minutes.

It's got decent graphics but the cutscenes suck and the action never zooms in like in SSBB. Overall it all just feels rather shallow and I think only fans of TMNT will appreciate this.


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a  have a 4.1u (US) console with cIOS rev14 (i think). And I'm using the latest neogamma. Any ideas?
(be aware i'm very n00by)
I launch the game it shows the game code all that stuff then black screen...This is frustrating
Ok if i try through the wii gator thing through the homebrew channel. I get a blue screen with error 002
Tried installing some sort of error 02 fix. Didn't seem to do anything


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 19, 2009)

Am I really the only one who loves the fact that the Rabbids are in here?
It's not the first time a fighting game contains goofy characters and I love the sillyness of those rabbids.


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 19, 2009)

Ughhh i wish i knew what was wrong. I wanna play this really badly


----------



## quepaso (Sep 19, 2009)

NTSC Wii with 4.1, cios rev14, cfg usb loader v43, works flawlessly.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 20, 2009)

-


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I downloaded cIOS rev14 and it still wont work. I think its because I'm running it off a disk. do you think that it will only work in the usbloader. Or maybe i need menu 4.0 because im using a softmodded 3.2U right now and im getting the cant read disk error


----------



## xshinox (Sep 20, 2009)

d2pro9 and it works flawlessly for me. looking forward to playing some more after im done with Decade


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 20, 2009)

err i guess it won't work on my soft mod wii with a DVD. Well I'm just gonna get a flash drive anyway. I figure it's probably easier than dvds. I just hope i can figure out how to install it all.
Still, anybody get it to work without a modchip on a DVD?


----------



## kosheh (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope you guys didn't download the PS2 version by accident! :V
I've got sysmenu 4.0, Neogamma R7 i think? and it runs just fine.


Anyway, finally got my hands on the game - wow, this game is...I don't know. It's got its obvious shortcomings, but I can definitely see myself playing this with friends. Maybe not too deeply online, but...well, I don't know.


Spoiler



I'll just ban Rabbids ^__________^



If you're familiar with brawler-type games, it plays a lot more like Battle Stadium DON than Brawl. Characters have lifebars instead of knockback - yeah, this game is almost NOTHING like Brawl, as the game is pretty relient on combos.

I'd say it's almost like if Soul Calibur turned into a 2D freeroam brawler
if that's fathomable

Also I looked through the ISO - there are 25 PAC files of characters. Yes, like the Brawl PAC
If someone's daring enough to look through it

i dunno man.


----------



## maduin (Sep 20, 2009)

crappy game, sorry I wasted a dvd on it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2009)

kosheh said:
			
		

> I hope you guys didn't download the PS2 version by accident! :V
> 
> 
> Anyway, finally got my hands on the game - wow, this game is...I don't know. It's got its obvious shortcomings, but I can definitely see myself playing this with friends. Maybe not too deeply online, but...well, I don't know.
> ...



So, from what I've seen in gameplay vids and this, it's pretty much Brawl with none of the things that made Brawl good. Awesome...

I just hate traditional fighters, personally. This looks like a combination of a lackluster run-of-the-mill fighter, some minor SSB aspects, and a limited selection of characters. Yawn.


----------



## kosheh (Sep 20, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> kosheh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um

what
i respect your opinion and all, think what you like about the game and how much you hate the genre (me I don't like JRPGs, they're long and tedious) but

Brawl, but without things that made Brawl good?
Brawl and Smash-Up are like apples and oranges
That's like saying Street Fighter's good but you don't like it because it's like Mortal Kombat but without the fatalities

The only thing they have in common is a sub-genre :/

and isn't a traditional fighter like a 1v1 no-items lifebar single-plane rectangular stage with no stage gimmicks? :I


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 20, 2009)

kosheh said:
			
		

> I hope you guys didn't download the PS2 version by accident! :V
> I've got sysmenu 4.0, Neogamma R7 i think? and it runs just fine.
> 
> 
> ...



Are you saying that maybe we can switch character models between this and Brawl?? Cause that would be amazing


----------



## florian (Sep 20, 2009)

*I have tested this game on my Wii PAL 4.1E with wiikey 1.9s and work without GECKOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just brickblocked in case or but work on PAL


But its shit game *


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Sep 20, 2009)

I finally got it to work!!!

you need cios rev14 and neogamma R7


----------



## Anakir (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh. So its out. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 20, 2009)

oh wow maybe i do have the PS2 version...Is there anyway for mi to check my iso? 
But when i try to launch it it shows me the game code and everything then black screen...Still possible for it to be the ps2 version?
I've got neogamma R7 and Cios rev14....
Well i just went through a whole thing to make sure i have Cios rev14 and I do. I installed it. Is there anything i need to do after that? Any settings I need to change on neogamma??


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm quite disappointed.

There is little combo ability. No combo's in the air.

U can do a 3 hit combo and jump afterwards for a aerial but that does less damage than a strong attack.

But I was playing it for a bit, I hope there is something big I overlooked.


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 20, 2009)

Well this is the only game that hasn't worked for me so far..Is it possible i might just have to burn it again? I don't want to waste a disc...


----------



## TimmiT9 (Sep 20, 2009)

Fore those that have problems with getting the game to work: you need to be sure you have installed cios38r14 and have the 002 fix.


----------



## SwitchNOW (Sep 20, 2009)

[Wii] Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Smash Up [Anteprima\Preview]


by _contra_


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 20, 2009)

TimmiT9 said:
			
		

> Fore those that have problems with getting the game to work: you need to be sure you have installed cios38r14 and have the 002 fix.



This is all for neogamma r7 right? And for some reasong i am having the hardest time finding this 002 fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok so i got some wad of a channel for the 002 fix. It's got like the god of war guy on it. Anyways so i installed this then tried to launch the game. Black screen again


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 20, 2009)

That video definitely looks... interesting. I'm intrigued by the game it's too bad it uses health though, the percentage thing in Smash Bros. is part of what makes it so special. Being able to survive even though you really should be dead is one of the coolest factors of Smash Bros. 

Still, might give this a swing.


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok so now i'm going with USB loader GX. So the first time i tried it i got the 002 error. But then i tried it again with the 002 error fix on....Black screen.
on another note does anybody get "cowabunga" at the end of their game title?
wooorrrrkkkkkk pleaaasssseeeee


----------



## nightwalker (Sep 21, 2009)

USB Loader GX with the following settings worked for me:
- Rev14
- 002 error fix "on"


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok well....Does ur game have cowabunga at the end of the title by any chance?


----------



## nightwalker (Sep 21, 2009)

not sure since i use titles.txt so it changes the title when i see it on screen


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 21, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> *I have tested this game on my Wii PAL 4.1E with wiikey 1.9s and work without GECKOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




shit isn't the word to describe it....bullshit might be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The damn game suffers from severely broken audio, and if that's not bad enough the cut screens run choppy as hell. Fuck you Nintendo from bring another ps2 game to the wii once again instead of something made from the ground up for the wii, and if it weren't for wiiware i wouldn't have any interest in the system. Shit besides better visuals the games on wiiware are getting alot better all the time, and with the introduction of a real castlevaina (finally) it seem someone over there knows what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Kinnikuman (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok well the place i got this from probably wasn't the best place considering it was all in one part just the iso and it seemed to good to be true.
Guess I gotta find the place to go for these kinda things


----------



## quepaso (Sep 21, 2009)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are looking for quality games, the wii is not the system for you.  The majority of games on this thing is horrible.


----------



## Anakir (Sep 21, 2009)

Tried the game. Yep. I thought this game was gonna be bad. I was right. Way too slow for my taste.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2009)

quepaso said:
			
		

> Scorpin200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Slap!*

If you're going on a primarily Nintendo community to spout Wii hatespeak then you're pretty dumb. Go circle jerk with someone else.

FYI, "severely broken audio" may just be your backup loader. For example, Quantum of Solace has really choppy audio on NeoGamma for me, although the actual game has perfect audio. A lot of your problems you describe seem to be associated with backup loaders.

But this game does seem pretty bad. It may pass as a decent SSB clone for the PS2, but it's really outclassed on the Wii. It's basically SSB with crappy combos and a much more limiting license. 

We need more good TMNT beat 'em ups. The GBA one was awesome as were the arcade ones. I guess I'll just wait to Spyborgs so I can relieve the building pressure that is my need for beamups.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 21, 2009)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> Fuck you *Ubisoft *from bring another ps2 game to the wii once again instead of something made from the ground up for the wii, and if it weren't for wiiware i wouldn't have any interest in the system.


Fixed it for you.  Though this WAS created ground up for the Wii and THEN ported to the PS2 in the last 6 months.

The quality of games have increased massively on the Wii IMO (the average review scores are only a point below PS3/360 games for this year).  

As for this game, it is really hard to believe that this game was in development for a year and a half, seems like it needed more time.  Also I'm no Turtles fan (not since I was 8 anyway) but I fount the character roster to be really lacking, I mean Rabbids...really?  Even Turtles Tournement Fighters was more fun than this, this game was just bleh.


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 21, 2009)

Online is really good "for Wii standarts". 

I played 2 matches and they both went well. Little to no lag and the input delay was fine.

Ubisoft real did a good job.


----------



## RetroVortex (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm suprised I like this game. Sure its nowhere near as great as Melee and Brawl, but it is still a pretty good fighting game. Its a shame about the limited roster though...


----------



## agimann (Sep 22, 2009)

you played two online matches??

I have tried for three days to play online but noone joins the room. i thought the online wasnt online just yet..hmm
anyone else have success with the online on this game? I am online on 10 wii games but not tmnt..
how long did you time did it for the match to start ? 10 minutes?


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 22, 2009)

It took a long time 15 minutes or so. 

The game is not out yet so there are only a few people online.


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 27, 2009)

I think its a pretty fun game, gonna play multiplayer tomorrow! Leonardo kinda plays like Marth, but mostly just in aerial attacks


----------

